# Anyone know anything about clotting and progesterone issues?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

When I was first TTC, I lost my first three pregnancies around the 9 week mark. My doctor wanted to do surgery to find out the problem which I didn't agree with, so I fired him and did my own research. I decided that it was most likely either a clotting issue or a progesterone issue, so with my fourth pregnancy, I began using a natural progesterone cream and took one 80mg baby aspirin each day.

After hiring a midwife team, they told me both were a great idea and to continue until 12-13 weeks gestation which I did. I ended up with a beautiful and healthy girl. That was a little over 3 years ago.

Now we are probably about to have another, but I was wondering if progesterone and clotting issues were something that tend to be permanent with the mother or if it could possibly fix itself after a first pregnancy. I don't know anything about it and everything I read about it doesn't go on to say whether it happens again after any number of successful pregnancies.

Anybody have any experience at all? I don't know if I should wait it out and see or if I should just start taking aspirin and progesterone just in case. I hate the idea of taking something if I'm not sure, but I also hate to think about losing a pregnancy just to find out.


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

First, Congratulations on your baby girl! That is awesome that you were able to conceive and carry to term with having these issues. I have had RPL testing done - repeated pregnancy loss - testing because we have had a total of 6 miscarriages with one live birth. I have both issues and I also have PCOs.

If you are able to control the clotting and progesterone issues naturally or without the help of PIO or Lovenox, heparin, I definitely would follow that. If you are not able to carry with doing it naturally I would look at doing some RPL testing to see if you may need further help.

I have APA and MTHFR, (antiphospholipid antibodies and elevated homocysteine levels - my body does not utilize the folic acid as it should) so I had to be on Lovenox injections to have my son.

Good luck to you. I hope you are able to achieve the sibling for your baby girl!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! I've decided to wait with the first pregnancy and see how I do (since it is entirely possible that it was just bad luck last time). If I lose the next pregnancy, then I'll take it from there and likely go back on the aspirin and progesterone.


----------



## emdemd77 (Nov 9, 2011)

I realize that your last post was back in July, but I would really encourage you NOT to forego the same regimen that you used during your successful pregnancy. Even better, you really should go get tested for clotting issues. If you have a clotting issue you are more likely to have blood clots when you are pregnant (which can be life threatening) and you are more likely to miscarry. I have Factor V Leiden (heterzygous) and have had four miscarriages and one success. With my successful pregnancy, I took certain vitamins and drank grape juice until 12 weeks and then started baby aspirin. Although I understand now that baby aspirin can be taken in the first 12 weeks??? Double check that. I have also read that baby aspirin is not supposed to be effective for Factor V Leiden, so maybe I was lucky. But please, go get checked.


----------



## emdemd77 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, I aslo took progesterone (natural) though 13 weeks with my successful preganancy, and it looks like progesterone can help reduce the clotting effects of estrogen.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, baby aspirin (80 mg aspirin) can be taken in early pregnancy. With my last pregnancy (which resulted in a fantastically healthy mama and baby after 3 consecutive losses), I took one 80 mg aspirin per day. This regimen was okayed by both of my midwives and my OB who said it was fine for me to try it. I took it alongside the natural (wild yam cream) progesterone until about 12 or 13 weeks.


----------

